# [H] SM, IG Army, Eldar, Tau, GK Army [W]Tau, Eldar, SM, Skeloton Heads and Torsos, $$



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

SPACE MARINES 
Librarian w/staff - $10 
2 Rhinos w/Chapterhouse Studios Tactical Side Doors and Top Hatch- $30 
1 Black Templar Rhinos (1 GW Doors) - $25 each 
4 Las/plas Razorback Turrets (converted from GW turret) - $8 each 

TAU 
All of the models are from before the new release, but are painted and based in the same Dark Blue scheme. 

I have 
3 Fireknife Crisis Suits - $50 
3 Deathrain Crisis Suits - $50 
3 Stealth Suits - $25 
1 Hammerhead - $45 
1 Devilfish - $30 
3 Broadsides - $95 


ELDAR 
1 Eldar Autarch (the one with the fusion gun) - $10 

IMPERIAL GUARD 

10 HWT (3 NOS) - $10 each 
Melta gunner - $3 
Company commander (from command squad) - $5 
NOS Sentinal - $15 
6 Sanctioned Psychers - $20 
3 Chimeras - $25 each 
LRBT - $40 

VOSTOYAN ARMY -$230 

29 Lasgunners 
4 Lasgunners that I removed the barrels from (was ganna convert them to plasma gunners) 
3 Snipers 
1 Plasma Gunner 
1 Grenade Launcher 
6 Sgt 
Commander 
Medic 
Banner 
Vox 
4 Heavy Bolters 
3 Lascannons 
IG Codex 

GREY KNIGHT ARMY - $320 

Coteaz 
Inquisitor (made out if terminator and given a psycannon/sword) 
10 Terminators 
20 PAGK (5 NOS) 
Vindicate 
Stormraven 
FW Dreadnought with FW Autocannons 
Codex 


1 GW Small Cases - $30 

I also have paypal 


WANTS 

$$$ 

Skeleton Heads and Torsos (unpainted. For a conversion so i just need plain skeleton bits) 

Space Marine Stormtalon 

Tau - Any suits NIB/NOS 
Tau - Any of the new stuff 

Eldar Wraithguard (5) 
Eldar Warwalkers 
Eldar Nightwing 
Eldar Phoenix 

Large GW Army Case


----------

